# life in Okayama



## rothtoni

Hi there, 

I intend to move to Okayama with my wife and our 6 month old pricess within the next couple of months. I've been to many places in Japan for business trips and realized that Okayama is far away from an international city. Even looking for an international community in internet, which might support us with matters of daily life once we are in Japan, seems not to exist. I hope that you can proove me wrong and give some advice how to meet with them. 

Thanks for your help
TONI


----------



## Eringi

*Hi Toni*

Hi Toni, 
have you searched it on facebook or mixi because I'm sure there's a community for ALTs (assistant language teachers) in Okayama on facebook. But even if you can't find such online communities, you can go to Okayama International Centre (near the Okayama train sta.) where you can get all sorts of information and meet other non-Japanese people in okayama.
Yes, Okayama is far from an international city but we have a very safe environment for parents with small kids so I hope you like it


----------



## rothtoni

*thanks Eringi*

Hi Eringi, 

thanks for your message and helpful information. I was getting desperate because there hasn't been an answer for a while on my post, but now it's a big relief to see that there are chances to meet with non-Japanese in Okayama. 

I agree that Okayama is a safe city as almost all other places in Japan, that's why my wife agreed to join my stay in Japan for a couple of years. And the best is that our little one can easily learn Japanese. 

greetings to Australia
regards
TONI


----------

